# Unable to Connect to Network Share When Netlogon Service Is Not Started



## PeckhamBog (Nov 5, 2004)

I am unable to access shared files on a Win 2000 Pro machine from a Win 98 machine. The Microsoft Support site deals with the problem but I get an error message when I attempt the fix to start NetLogon. "Windows could not start the Net Logon on Local Computer .... refer to service specific error code 3095."

Q? Is Net Logon not on W2K Pro?

BACKGROUND (pasted from Microsoft Support site.)

This article was previously published under Q262916
SYMPTOMS

When you attempt to connect to a Microsoft Windows 2000 computer over the network, you may receive one of the following error messages:

You must supply a password to make this connection:
Resource: \\computername\IPC$ 

CAUSE
This behavior can occur if the Netlogon service is not started on the Windows 2000 computer. 

RESOLUTION
To connect to the network share, follow these steps:
1.	In Control Panel, double-click Administrative Tools, and then click Component Services.
2.	Right-click the Netlogon icon, and then click Start.

MORE INFORMATION
This issue affects only Windows 9x computers. Computers running Windows NT and/or Windows 2000 are able to connect when the Netlogon service is turned off.


----------



## BrutalBoris (Oct 25, 2004)

Try this:
1. In Control Panel, double-click Administrative Tools, and then click Component Services.
2. Right-click the Netlogon icon, and THEN CHOOSE Properties.
3. Change the "start-up type" to "Automatic"
4. Click Apply, then OK, then reboot

This should allow the service to auto start every time you reboot. Try that and let me know if it works for you.
GL, BORIS


----------



## PeckhamBog (Nov 5, 2004)

The Net Logon service still shows status as 'stopped'. Again, when start is selected, service specific error code 3095 appears after the system alert beep.


----------



## BrutalBoris (Oct 25, 2004)

Did you set it to "automatic" and reboot? Don't try to start the service, simply set it to automatic and reboot. The service should start on it's own. One other thing that may be causing an issue is if the computer is set up as part of a Workgroup or if it is part of a domain. My guess is that you would want it on the Domain, make sure the PC is joined to the domain and is allowed to log in to the network. One last note, are you checking to make sure you have set up permissions on the shared folder and that you are using a login that is allowed to view/access the shared documents on the other machine? Generally speaking a workgroup set up does not need the netlogon service running. Please feel free to respond if this still does not help.


----------



## BrutalBoris (Oct 25, 2004)

ALSO, make sure the workstation service is started as well before rebooting...


----------



## PeckhamBog (Nov 5, 2004)

The machines are part of a workgroup, not a domain. I have followed your instructions.

I still get this message. "You must supply a password to make this connection:
Resource: \\computername\IPC$"

I appreciate your help. My question is why wont the Net Logon service start. I have it set to automatic as per your advice. Do you have Win98's sharing files on Win2kPros?

Thank you again.
PB


----------



## PeckhamBog (Nov 5, 2004)

The trail has gone cold. Has anyone out there got a Win 98 sharing files on a Win 2K Pro machine?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to create an account on the 2K machine that matches the name/password used to logon to the W98 machine, that will fix this issue.


----------



## PeckhamBog (Nov 5, 2004)

Thank you very much. Issue resolved.
PB


----------



## SKeefe (Nov 18, 2004)

johnwill said:


> You need to create an account on the 2K machine that matches the name/password used to logon to the W98 machine, that will fix this issue.


I am having the exact same problem as PeckhamBog, and my username/password for Microsoft Networking has been the same for both computers the whole time.


----------

